# Why Do People Consider Friesians Hard to Ride?



## Pelhams-and-Snaffles (Jul 4, 2019)

Since I've started riding, I've only ridden Friesians and Appaloosas. I have a very low variety of breeds I ride, as you can see. When I mention I ride horses, I always talk about Willis, who's a Friesian. The first schoolmaster I rode was a Friesian, and my lesson horse before Willis was a Friesian cross.

So when I mention that 'my baby' is a Friesian, I've noticed that people who also ride tend to say something like, "I could never ride a Friesian!" Or "Riding Friesians is too difficult for me."

Why? I'd assume because they're big, but I don't know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I'd assume because of their movement style; they are big movers! Friesians were bred to be cart horses originally, not smooth riding horses like other breeds.


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe because of their high set head and neck? How big some are? Who knows! But they sure are missing out on experiencing such a pleasurable ride. Next to my Arabs, they have a smooth and flowing movement about them and are such people pleasers.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, Friesians are generally very expensive horses, so if I were to say "I could never ride a Friesian" it would be more like saying "I could never afford a Friesian."

I LOVE their look and would feel incredibly lucky even to test ride one. I wouldn't even need a purebred Friesian, I would be happy with something big and black, lol! 

I own an incredible Fox Trotter but sometimes I feel like I'm too big for her. I would love to find something big boned like a Friesian. And although I learned never to buy a horse for color, black IS my favorite horse color! (It took me about 20 years to end up with an actual black horse).


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

They're bred for big, flashy movement. Movement that can be hard to sit.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

QtrBel said:


> They're bred for big, flashy movement. Movement that can be hard to sit.



Well, Rutger Hauer made it look easy. :lol: 



Anybody else watch Ladyhawke and not know which was prettier......Hauer or Goliath?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I thought his name was Othello? Yes, he did but you could see quite a bit of air at times. Riding hitch horses can be the same, really any horse with big movement.


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

I've never had the fortune to own a Friesian but I think they are beautiful and such gorgeous movers. Maybe that intimidates people some.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

Although I cannot speak specifically for Friesians, I definitely agree with big movers being very difficult to ride, especially at the trot. My horse has an incredibly vertically elevated trot being 1/2 Arabian and also has very forward horizontal movement at the same time being 1/2 Standardbred. So when I say she is a HUGE mover, I mean in all ways!

Most people, including trainers, lose their balance while riding her trot. You need a _lot_ of core strength to post it without getting bounced right off over her shoulder and bless your heart if you attempt to sit it! I let a Western friend ride her on a trail and I told her ahead of time you should post on her, even in Western tack. I was almost in tears laughing when she decided to sit it and was bouncing a foot out of the saddle with every stride and I promptly asked her to PLEASE post for the sake of both of their backs :rofl:


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

trailhorserider said:


> Well, Friesians are generally very expensive horses, so if I were to say "I could never ride a Friesian" it would be more like saying "I could never afford a Friesian."
> 
> *I LOVE their look and would feel incredibly lucky even to test ride one. I wouldn't even need a purebred Friesian, I would be happy with something big and black, lol! *
> 
> I own an incredible Fox Trotter but sometimes I feel like I'm too big for her. I would love to find something big boned like a Friesian. And although I learned never to buy a horse for color, black IS my favorite horse color! (It took me about 20 years to end up with an actual black horse).


My feelings exactly :rofl:


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

They're not hard to ride, per se, just different. That big, boomy movement is far different than the gait of, say, a TB or Quarter Horse. Most also tend to be more forward, and that upright neck is new to a lot of folks used to lower-headed horses.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

Also agree on the upright neck being unusual, I have ridden some heavy medium-height horses where I feel like I'm inches away from resting my chin between their ears and that is a strange feeling, at least to me!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Both @QtrBel and @trailhorserider are correct. If you want to know the full story about Ladyhawke and Goliath/Othello, here it is

The movie that started the Friesian horse craze in the USA ? Ladyhawke

Now, I will tell my Fresian story. When I started jousting in 1981, I re-discovered a black and white photograph in my picture book album of horses of a Fresian. Just one look at that small photograph, I knew that those horses would be perfect for our jousting troupe. So I wanted to get one.

I researched it and found there was one breeding farm in Ohio that bred them. All the rest were in the Netherlands. I wrote to them, and they told me they had a nice unbroken 4 year old they would sell me for $500. I wrote back and said my horse had cancer, and when he passed, I would love to buy that Fresian. They wrote back and said that if that horse got sold, they'd have another one like him for $500.

In the meantime the movie Ladyhawke came out. I went to see it right away, since I jousted and did medieval re-enactments. As soon as Goliath/Othello came on the screen, I started sinking lower and lower in my seat. I just KNEW that horse was a Fresian, even though all I'd ever seen was photographs. They are so distinctive. I told my movie companion the horse was a Fresian, and now that the movie was out, I knew that I would NEVER EVER get my Fresian.

And, of course, I was right. When my Morgan/QH died from cancer, I wrote again to the Fresian breeder. Yes, as I expected, a yearling Fresian was $11,000. No Fresian for me any more. Sigh. Oh well.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I see a lot of Friesians ridden where I live. I think, as with all breeds, it is a matter of learning how to ride that particular horse. The horses I see are ridden in charro tack. I see the riders bouncing around on these big stallions and wonder how it can be comfortable on those hard saddles and high stepping horses. But I think that if someone really knew how to ride they would get along with the horse just fine.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

knightrider said:


> Both @QtrBel and @trailhorserider are correct. If you want to know the full story about Ladyhawke and Goliath/Othello, here it is
> 
> The movie that started the Friesian horse craze in the USA ? Ladyhawke
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! What a story. :frown_color: I can't believe Fresians were ever that cheap, wow


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

From a dressage perspective, some can find Frisians more difficult to train due to their high set neck. This often means a different approach to developing muscle on the topline, than can be used with other warmbloods. Secondly, their movements can be more difficult to sit. I've also heard from some that Friesians can be stubborn, but I think this has become a stigma and is on an individual basis. Personally, I love Friesians and think they are great!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

From @JoBlueQuarter



> Oh my goodness! What a story. I can't believe Fresians were ever that cheap, wow


Because I figured no one would believe me, I kept those letters and still have them, along with all the information about Fresians in Dutch, that I got from The Netherlands, about importing a Fresian (and the cool flyers they sent me).


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

knightrider said:


> From @JoBlueQuarter
> 
> 
> 
> Because I figured no one would believe me, I kept those letters and still have them, along with all the information about Fresians in Dutch, that I got from The Netherlands, about importing a Fresian (and the cool flyers they sent me).


No I didn't mean that I don't believe you. I just feel shocked that there was ever a time when a breed like the Fresian wasn't popular and in high demand, and disappointed that you never got your youngster


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Seems like every breed has a reputation, or maybe characteristics that intimidate some people. 

There are also sayings about most breeds that have been passed down for years, most of which are not flattering. Some folks put down that which makes them uncomfortable. 

Who hasn't heard some of these? 

Broom-tail apps
spooky Arabs
dead-head quarter horses
peanut rollers (western pleasure horse) 
all ponies are mean
knot-head thoroughbreds 
crazy barrel horses
over-priced nag (warmbloods) 
Paint, Appaloosa, Pinto aren't "real breeds" 

Friesians are rather unique as they do not quite fit the typical draft or the typical riding horse, yet excel at both riding and driving! They are portrayed in movies as the horses of warriors and Knights. They are big, tall and flashy which appeals to some and terrifies others. 

Those of us that ride more challenging, hotter horses are used to most people being a bit intimidated. You will get used to it too. 

Enjoy those big beautiful Friesians, and remember there are quite a few that would happily ride them too


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

My daughter rode one when she was 8. It was actually very cute to see such a tiny child on such a big horse. The mare was very gentle, and I don't recall my daughter struggling too much even though they did all three gaits in lessons. The biggest problem was picking her hooves because my daughter could not hold those heavy hooves very long. She used a step stool to brush her  We stopped going to that barn because of some major barn drama. Just as well since she wanted to jump. 

The Friesians we knew had nice temperaments, but they're so foolishly expensive. The BO pushed hard for us to lease this mare, but this really wasn't the kind of horse we wanted.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

A-Rider-Called-Carvide said:


> Since I've started riding, I've only ridden Friesians and Appaloosas. I have a very low variety of breeds I ride, as you can see. When I mention I ride horses, I always talk about Willis, who's a Friesian. The first schoolmaster I rode was a Friesian, and my lesson horse before Willis was a Friesian cross.
> 
> So when I mention that 'my baby' is a Friesian, I've noticed that people who also ride tend to say something like, "I could never ride a Friesian!" Or "Riding Friesians is too difficult for me."
> 
> Why? I'd assume because they're big, but I don't know. Thanks in advance!


I personally love them, I have a half breed that takes after her friesian daddy quite a bit. I love her gaits and are very smooth. I also didn't have a problem riding her sire what so ever. 

Are they over priced? I guess you can say that as they are expensive. I honestly believe that is what turns most people off. The thing is, any horse is only worth what someone is willing to pay. I don't care what horse it is or what breed. If no one wants it, it's worth nothing.

Friesians were originally riding horses. When carriages became en vogue they started being bred for that. Riding them has been back en vogue for quite a while now and the breed is back to being bred for that. Actually, that has happened with many older breeds.

Sometimes I just laugh at peoples negative comments and sometimes they make me mad because they are just down right false statements that just get perpetuated as truth after many repetitions. I've had people ask me what breed my horse is as they are smiling and admiring her and when I tell them, they roll there eyes and walk away. Wow. 

I can't say that there is any horse that I dislike but there are certain breeds that I wouldn't really go for. Just a personal taste and would never talk bad about them. They all have their qualities and downfalls. I can say, I have ridden quite a few horses that I might as well have been riding a jack hammer and not one of them has been a friesian.

Personally, I think that the general friesian temperament can't be beat. They have just enough spice to keep them interesting yet still love to be with and do things with their people.

Anyway, I've just gotten to the point that when people talk so negatively about this breed, I just think "Good, let people hate them" "Then maybe I can afford another one some day".


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Sure, let people hate on them so maybe we can afford one someday. :iagree:

People also like to knock Arabians, Mustangs and gaited horses and I've enjoyed all of those immensely! 

Of course they aren't for everyone. Is there ANY breed that is for everyone? Of course not. But that doesn't mean they aren't the perfect breed for some people. I admit I am in love with their color, large bone and high, proud carriage. I can't imagine getting one and being disappointed (as long as it had the right temperment and training, which is something I need to find in any breed I would choose).


I think people get locked into "my breed is best" simply because they love the horse they currently have. Like that horse is a representation of ALL of it's breed. So then they think all other breeds must somehow be inferior. I don't feel that way, but I've met quite a few people who do. They either love Quarter Horses or love gaited horses and think other horses are inferior. I just have never felt that way........I pretty much love all breeds.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

From @anitaAnn


> Broom-tail apps
> spooky Arabs
> dead-head quarter horses
> peanut rollers (western pleasure horse)
> ...


Don't forget my favorite breed:
Paso Finos-- hyper little ponies with great long names you can't pronounce


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Gypsy Vanners used to be dirt cheap, too--- still are, in the UK. But here they command $10,000 for a weanling... I've always wanted one. It's a floofy pony... but bigger! To carry my fat butt around and ride and drive.... but no, they are the 'hottest thing going' and unless I win the lottery, will never have a good one.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

Aprilswissmiss said:


> Also agree on the upright neck being unusual, I have ridden some heavy medium-height horses where I feel like I'm inches away from resting my chin between their ears and that is a strange feeling, at least to me!



I have to say, I've ridden horses like this and I much prefer an upright high head than low to the ground. I feel much less balanced if I can see clear over my horses neck. Maybe because I'm generally a tall-ish person.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Seems like people have a hard time liking moderation. 

Even though a horse that is moderate in size, moderate in way of going and head carriage, moderate in temperament, is actually what is practical.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Finalcanter said:


> I have to say, I've ridden horses like this and I much prefer an upright high head than low to the ground. I feel much less balanced if I can see clear over my horses neck. Maybe because I'm generally a tall-ish person.


I don't know, I'm only 5' and I hate riding a horse that has his nose to the ground. I feel I will fall over their necks. I don't think it looks nice either, but I guess it's whatever people are used to doing.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't mind friesians. I think they are beautiful. Not that I would want to own one- maybe if i was rich! I think they are popular for their laid back personality. 

Silver Maple- there was a 4 yr old gypsy going for $4500 in Florida and I know I saw a gypsy cross for some price even more reasonable than that. If you are serious about a Gypsy, keep looking!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

4horses said:


> <snip> I think they are popular for their laid back personality.


I doubt that. There are a lot of cheaper, healthier, easier to care for breeds with laid back personalities. The temperament is more of a bonus.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Did I want one for a laid back personality? Nah, I wouldn't really call them laid back. But, at least the ones that I have met do have tons of personality. I wouldn't trade my mare's personality for the world. She's very loving and can be mean too. She's a drama queen that will try whatever I ask of her. I'll sit there and watch her act like she doesn't know anything with someone new when I know that she knows better. When I ask for something new, she will keep on trying until she gets the right answer and when she does, she never forgets it. She will let you know about your mistakes but is also forgiving of them. She is so expressive. I know when she's content, I know when she hurts, I know when she's angry, I know when she is upset and I know when she's joyful. 

I have heard many comments about people liking friesians because of all of the hair. Well, maybe some do. But in my opinion, you could shave them bald and they would be the majestic animals that they are. It's the way that they carry themselves that I love. I love their confidence and their curiosity.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

None of my friesians have a laid back personality. My mares are serious war mares. They are serious about riding, and need a strong leader both in saddle and out of it. They are willing to walk over a beginner or shy person- which may be why they found their ways to me. They are very bold to ride, and many people find that oomph quite intimidating. Perhaps in 5 years they will be an easier ride, but right now you need to know what you are doing to keep everyone safe.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

knightrider said:


> From @anitaAnn
> 
> 
> Don't forget my favorite breed:
> Paso Finos-- hyper little ponies with great long names you can't pronounce


So sorry! Forgot to mention Paso Finos!! 

So here are the sayings I've heard:

Pasos move really fast but don't get anywhere (up and down fast but no forward) 

Pasos move like they are on hot sand


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Lori F. your horse seems pretty laid back to me! Lots of horses need to be ridden several days a week to keep them sane. She isn't super spooky, doesn't bolt off, maybe a bit stubborn sometimes but has a good head on her shoulders. Bossy perhaps, but all the best mares are! Especially when you just pull her out of the field to go camping after however long... 

The friesian cross i had for training was super chill, but perhaps that was the Percheron in him. He made Paris seem excitable and as you know she's pretty laid back. 

As for Pasos:
Someone the other day commented that Pasos won't stay sound... I was like what??? As all the Pasos I've met tend to stay sound. Mentally fried perhaps from the show ring, but they do tend to be very sturdy things. I do think the way they move reduces impact on the joints. When I had Oreo in for training and he ran the fence for hours at a time- any other horse would have made themselves lame! Or dropped dead from running in the summer heat! I can't say he was mentally sane, but he certainly was a physically sound horse. He could easily be prepped for an endurance ride-without much training-with all his fence running.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

4horses said:


> Lori F. your horse seems pretty laid back to me! Lots of horses need to be ridden several days a week to keep them sane. She isn't super spooky, doesn't bolt off, maybe a bit stubborn sometimes but has a good head on her shoulders. Bossy perhaps, but all the best mares are! Especially when you just pull her out of the field to go camping after however long...
> 
> The friesian cross i had for training was super chill, but perhaps that was the Percheron in him. He made Paris seem excitable and as you know she's pretty laid back.
> 
> ...


My first pony was a Paso. Soundest horse I've ever met; his hooves were a beautiful thing. Good hooves make me happy :lol:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

@4horses You added a pretty good description of Laela to my list. 

When I say she can be mean, that is in knowing that she will kill a small animal (as in dog) without even thinking about it. She has never been mean towards people. Bossy? Sometimes, if you let her get away with it.
I guess she is a bit laid back but she certainly isn't lazy. She has a lot of go to her. And yes, she has a wonderful head on her shoulders. Just the other day, I was out riding and Laela and Star both spooked. Just out of the blue they both took off several feet and about two seconds later a tree branch came crashing down to the ground right where we were. I guess a hard spook isn't ALWAYS a bad thing.
If you are going to have a favorite horse, she is it for me. I honestly think that most people would love her if they owned her. She's just a really fun horse to be around and I feel blessed to have her in my life.

I had never really given Paso Finos much thought but after meeting yours and Knightriders, I like them. They are pretty neat horses.


----------

